# Persona 3 VS Persona 4



## Reyes (Apr 22, 2013)

Alot of people debate this on other site on which game is better.

I would like to see this sites views.

So I ask which is the better game, Persona 3 or Persona 4?


----------



## Doom85 (Apr 22, 2013)

Persona 3 was a great game, but the edge definitely goes to Persona 4. Dungeon-crawling was less repetitive and tedious and I liked the characters even more. Persona 3 did have the best story of the two.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 22, 2013)

Persona 3 wins out, in my opinion. Persona 4 was too different, too relaxed in comparison. While the difference in tone wasn't as drastic as, say, the difference between Devil Survivor and Devil Survivor 2, it wasn't that far off. I didn't like how Persona 4 was significantly easier than Persona 3, either, especially since Persona 3 wasn't ezackly that hard itself.

I mean, with Persona 3, there was a definitive timeframe you had to work with and there was a lot to get through in that time. Since Tartarus was so massive and since characters got tired if they fought too long, you really had to manage your days carefully. There were also lots of bosses, not just in Tartarus but also outside of it and certain floors were special and unique and could either provide you with a huge boon or massive danger.

In comparison, Persona 4 was really laid back and there wasn't much tension at all. You can easily complete each dungeon in one go, meaning you could spend literally as few as nine days out of the entire _year_ actually doing any dungeon crawling. The dungeons were themselves really small and really easy, as well, with the only interesting dungeon actually being the Vita-exclusive one. I know Persona 3 didn't have any creative dungeons either but 99% of the dungeons were set in the same building so it was excusable.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 22, 2013)

It was monotonous enough that it stopped any repeated playthroughs on my part. Besides the story being weak and padded till very late in the game.

4 was structured better since each dungeon served a purpose besides getting new people and character development. Or at least character development within the context of the story without Social Link padding bullshit.

I mean the only time Tartarus was legit different was near the top where that section had a bunch of crystals IIRC and on the roof. Everything else was just palette swaps for the next 200+ floors.


----------



## Bender (Apr 22, 2013)

I swear this debate has been done to death.

Persona 3 wins in terms of side quests, character development, mixing Persona power-ups with game-play and being consistent with the previous dark themed  Atlus games.

EDIT:

Tartarus is a jillion times better than "TV world" which is contrived as fuck. Also I like the punishment you face for lingering on a floor for too long (The Reaper   ).


----------



## The World (Apr 22, 2013)

Looking back, I don't like any of the Persona games as much anymore.

But I guess 3 was kind of better

Which doesn't mean much


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2013)

Seems sort of late for this thread.  Oh well.

Persona 3.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2013)

I enjoyed both series but the nod goes to Persona 3. Persona 3 had a heavier, darker vibe to it than Persona 4.

Plus, I'm still cheesed Persona 4 didn't let me carry over my lvl to a new game save


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 22, 2013)

I enjoyed 4 more. 3 wasn't bad at all, but I just liked how laid-back 4 was in comparison. Both games were shit when it came to combat, but at least in 4 you had to ability to control your party members. Tartarus was repetitive and bland, which is a big downside because of how long you spend in there. I didn't much like the dungeon crawling in 4 either, but at least the dungeons felt different.

Whenever I see this argument, it usually comes down to whether you like a dark or campy atmosphere more.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 22, 2013)

3 was more fake dark with them trying to make things serious but never really explore it further. And then you go back to school. Its like a shonen trying to be seinen. I couldn't really take it seriously.

1 and 2 actually put you in the trenches.

3 suffers from bad execution of atmosphere where 4 was more consistent. 4 was more laid back sure, but it didn't try to hide it. 3 was more dark for the sake of dark.


----------



## vanhellsing (Apr 22, 2013)

don't mind my set , but persona 3 wins no contest (but persona 2 shits on both )


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 23, 2013)

In terms of combat Persona 4 wins by a massive landslide due to the ability to control your own party members, whereas you can't in Persona 3. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I still wanna play Persona 3 though, despite how I've been enjoying Persona 4 so far......


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 23, 2013)

Now if only Persona 4 characters could perform team fusion spells like in Innocent Sin and Eternal Punishment.


----------



## Asune (Apr 23, 2013)

Persona 2 is the best of all. Admit it.

But on this thread is obviously P4, the plot is more interesting, and the characters somehow more likeable (well some of them).
While althought P3 has a decent plot, it's just 1/10th of the game, then the other 9/10th is filled with unnecessary stuff. Also most characters aren't really likeable, and others easily forgettable (I mean, I remember more about Koromaru than Ken or Fuuka)


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 23, 2013)

Atlus, I know you're reading this.

Let the players assign whatever element they want on characters. Use Chrono Trigger's dual/triple tech idea, but tie it into Social Links rather than tech points. Steal the shit out of FFX's in-battle character switch system.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 23, 2013)

>  choosing elements

That's called the old Persona system where anyone can equip a Persona and compatibility varied if spells costed more or not. And team techs is fusion spells. 

Essentially just play 2.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 23, 2013)

I've actually played 1 and 2 when I was younger. Need to get around to playing those again, because I can't remember anything about them.


----------



## Asune (Apr 23, 2013)

Easy

Persona 1 - Crazy shit
Persona 2 - More twisted crazy shit


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 23, 2013)

Been playing Eternal Punishment since way back in the day. #SMToldfag


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 23, 2013)

Haven't played persona4 yet


----------



## The World (Apr 23, 2013)

Strange Journey > Persona series


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 23, 2013)

I quit persona 3 once i learned persona's were so limited. If only everything like dmg and health and abilities were based off the characters, and the persona were just an extension of them. It's the other way around


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 23, 2013)

Persona 1 and 2, the characters have base stats that can be improved, though limited to main characters like wanting to focus on TEC stats which means more SP and stronger spells and Personas provided additional buffs on stats.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 23, 2013)

theyre also ps1 games which aged bad


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 23, 2013)

Persona 1, maybe. Persona 2? No.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2013)

Been dragging my rear on my Persona 3 playthrough. So far I prefer 4. It's my favorite.


----------



## SionBarsod (Apr 24, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Now if only Persona 4 characters could perform team fusion spells like in Innocent Sin and Eternal Punishment.



They can kind of in P4 Golden. But the team attacks are pre-set and are only between these pairs when they're in the same party after using an all out attack where the enemy survives.

Yukiko and Chie-Twin Dragons
Yosuke and Teddie-Junes Bomber 
Kanji and Naoto- Beauty and the Beast

Yu Naruki/Souji Seta/Whatever the hell you named him doesn't get any team spells.

Anyway back on topic. I'm gonna choose P4 over P3. The battle system was better and so was gaining experience. Also I kinda liked the lighter atmosphere of P4 a little bit better.


----------



## The World (Apr 24, 2013)

P3P had the same battle system


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 24, 2013)

P3P was essentially P3 lite but without the headaches of AI only teammates. Downside is that it looks crap in comparison to the PS2 version and lacks the epilogue chapter. And for some reason I find it redundant and can't finish it for the life of me.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Apr 24, 2013)

Persona 3 is better IMO.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 25, 2013)

I enjoyed Persona 4 more, but P3 wasn't bad at all. Two great games. There were more scenes that made me laugh in P4, though.


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 26, 2013)

p4 wins for better gameplay alone. it was less tedious, and better executed. the lighter story is fine and very enjoyable, dark and serious doesn't mean its better or more mature or whatever


----------

